# No Power to Digital Climate Control?



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

85 300zxGLL
Fuses are good.
Where should I start?
There is no power to the climate control.
Thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RacinTommy said:


> 85 300zxGLL
> Fuses are good.
> Where should I start?
> There is no power to the climate control.
> Thanks!


Better pull it out and check the power input wire connections , and make sure they have power to them. If all that checks out , it's time for a new one. I don't know if you can convert to the regular type , but it may be time to do that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a pain to convert to a manual one. You have to run cables and such


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

if for some reason it isnt getting power see if you can hotwire it. I dont know if it is powered off a relay though- is it straight fused from the fuse block?


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> if for some reason it isnt getting power see if you can hotwire it. I dont know if it is powered off a relay though- is it straight fused from the fuse block?


I think it comes right from the relay


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RacinTommy said:


> I think it comes right from the relay


 Try hotwiring the relay port , see if you get power then.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking, and I have done that before in some cars and just bypassed the relay- make sure you have thick enough wire and that you use a fuse and just bypass it- thatll work great


----------

